# Need advice about care for my grandmother, Please help.



## bubble5905 (Jul 29, 2011)

My grandma has Parkinson's and in Feb had open heart surgery after having a heart attack. My Grandfather is supposed to be taking care of her but is loosing it and about a week ago was not where he should be and she fell and broke her hip and cheek bone. He is verbally abusive and ex military. He does not want the help and my grandma is afraid to ask because of the ramifications from him. I was wondering she is in a rehab place now, and I am going to speak to them about he home situation, but does anyone know if there is a way of contacting a group to force them to have help (mostly him). The day she had the heart attack he got verbally nasty with her, I am sure that it didn't help matters. They have been married for so long I doubt she will stand up to him and tell anyone about it. I was thinking adult protective services or a court order, but don't know. Any ideas would be great. Thanks Katie


----------

